# Picked up a 10k



## Wdnich (Sep 4, 2014)

Found a deal on craigslist the other day. Texted the gentleman, an struck out for Middle Kentucky near Bowling Green. I could tell that it had been modified at one time. The quick change had been removed and a homemade powerfeed installed. The original motor mount modified to accept a Delta motor. Not a pristine jewel, but the price at $250 seemed doable.






















Considering the mods done to it, when I powered it up it ran really quiet, and smoothly.

At one time it had a taper attachment on it. Going to start try to track down parts for it, and undo the modifications done to it.

Anyone knows of a parts lathe or parts thereabout let me know please.


----------



## drs23 (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry, can't help with the parts search or locating. Are you going to "repretty" it or just get it working?


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice find. The good thing about a 10K is most parts off a 9" will fit them esp what you need on the drive. Bob


----------



## Wdnich (Sep 4, 2014)

drs23 said:


> Sorry, can't help with the parts search or locating. Are you going to "repretty" it or just get it working?



I thought about just fixing the immediate and using it. But by the time I go about doing that, a little more work and I can go completely through it. Never going to be a pristine jewel, but will be a useable lathe. 

The big priority is fixing the quick change and the motor mounting.


----------

